# Finding someones I.P address - checking to see if emails come from the same computer?



## rabbit (16 Feb 2008)

Is there an easy way for somebody to check the i.p. address from 2 different e-mail addresses ?      Someone I know has got e-mails from 2 different e-mail addresses, and wants to find out if they are really from the same person / computer ?


----------



## jhegarty (16 Feb 2008)

*Re: Finding someones I.P address - checking to see if emails come from the same compu*



rabbit said:


> Is there an easy way for somebody to check the i.p. address from 2 different e-mail addresses ?      Someone I know has got e-mails from 2 different e-mail addresses, and wants to find out if they are really from the same person / computer ?



Where both mails send in a very short space of time ? most isp's change the ip address regularly....


----------



## johndoe64 (16 Feb 2008)

*Re: Finding someones I.P address - checking to see if emails come from the same compu*

if you go into each email click view then options and look at the message box where it says internet headers you will see the IP address the mail came from as below.

Received: from l69wt9ahy7xxp4 [85.16.227.100] by ns3.iis5.net.


----------



## rabbit (19 Feb 2008)

*Re: Finding someones I.P address - checking to see if emails come from the same compu*



johndoe64 said:


> if you go into each email click view then options and look at the message box where it says internet headers you will see the IP address the mail came from as below.
> 
> Received: from l69wt9ahy7xxp4 [85.16.227.100] by ns3.iis5.net.


 
Thanks for the reply, but have clicked on "view" and there is no "options." There is "options" under "tools", but I cannot see " internet headers" anywhere ?


----------



## aircobra19 (19 Feb 2008)

*Re: Finding someones I.P address - checking to see if emails come from the same compu*



AFAIK this won't work if the email came from a company network. You'll only get as far as the company and no further. 

http://www.visualware.com/resources/tutorials/email.html



> Please pay attention to these warnings when                                   attempting to track email messages:
> 
> *A) Host Names vs IP Addresses:* Always                                   base your tracking decisions based upon the                                   IP Addresses that you find in the header information                                   and not on host names (which are a lookup from                                   the IP Address anyway). Because mapping an                                   IP Address into a host name and then back into                                   an IP Address may yield a different IP Address.
> 
> ...


----------



## Complainer (19 Feb 2008)

*Re: Finding someones I.P address - checking to see if emails come from the same compu*



rabbit said:


> Is there an easy way for somebody to check the i.p. address from 2 different e-mail addresses ?      Someone I know has got e-mails from 2 different e-mail addresses, and wants to find out if they are really from the same person / computer ?


A lot depends on how the emails were sent, whether via a webmail interface like hotmail or using MS Outlook. Did they come from company email addresses or what?


----------



## rabbit (27 Feb 2008)

*Re: Finding someones I.P address - checking to see if emails come from the same compu*



Complainer said:


> A lot depends on how the emails were sent, whether via a webmail interface like hotmail or using MS Outlook. Did they come from company email addresses or what?


 
One came from an eircom.net address, another came from a yahoo address.    

eg   x@eircom.net y@yahoo.ie 

How would the recipient of an email from each find if they are the same person or computer ?


----------



## jhegarty (27 Feb 2008)

*Re: Finding someones I.P address - checking to see if emails come from the same compu*

What mail program are you using ?


----------



## rabbit (27 Feb 2008)

*Re: Finding someones I.P address - checking to see if emails come from the same compu*

It is someone else who asked me to find out, but I think they are using outlook express.


----------



## battyb (28 Feb 2008)

*Re: Finding someones I.P address - checking to see if emails come from the same compu*

If you are using Outlook Express open the mail, click on File - Properties (or press Alt + Enter)and this will open a window with 2 Tabs (General and Details)
Open the details Tab and a few lines down you will see
X-Originating-IP: [xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx].
This will tell you the IP of the sender.


----------



## rabbit (28 Feb 2008)

*Re: Finding someones I.P address - checking to see if emails come from the same compu*

thanks


----------



## RainyDay (29 Feb 2008)

*Re: Finding someones I.P address - checking to see if emails come from the same compu*



battyb said:


> If you are using Outlook Express open the mail, click on File - Properties (or press Alt + Enter)and this will open a window with 2 Tabs (General and Details)
> Open the details Tab and a few lines down you will see
> X-Originating-IP: [xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx].
> This will tell you the IP of the sender.



Am I right in thinking that this will only work if it was sent from a mail app like Outlook? You won't get this IP tracking if it was sent via webmail (Hotmail or Yahoo or whatever), as far as I know?


----------

